# US Troops in Iraq Arming Themselves With AK-47‘s



## babicma (10 Mar 2004)

BAQOUBA, Iraq (AP) - An American soldier stands at the side of an Iraqi highway, puts his AK-47 on fully automatic and pulls the trigger. 
Within seconds the assault rifle has blasted out 30 rounds. Puffs of dust dance in the air as the bullets smack into the scrubland dirt. Test fire complete. 
U.S. troops in Iraq may not have found weapons of mass destruction, but they‘re certainly getting their hands on the country‘s stock of Kalashnikovs - and, they say, they need them. 

The soldiers based around Baqouba are from an armor battalion, which means they have tanks, Humvees and armored personnel carriers. But they are short on rifles. 

A four-man tank crew is issued two M4 assault rifles and four 9mm pistols, relying mostly on the tank‘s firepower for protection. 

But now they are engaged in guerrilla warfare, patrolling narrow roads and goat trails where tanks are less effective. Troops often find themselves dismounting to patrol in smaller vehicles, making rifles essential. 

"We just do not have enough rifles to equip all of our soldiers. So in certain circumstances we allow soldiers to have an AK-47. They have to demonstrate some proficiency with the weapon ... demonstrate an ability to use it," said Lt. Col. Mark Young, commander of the 3rd Battalion, 67th Armor Regiment, 4th Infantry Division. 

"Normally an armor battalion is fighting from its tanks. Well, we are not fighting from our tanks right now," Young said. "We are certainly capable of performing the missions that we have been assigned, there‘s no issue with that, but we do find ourselves somewhat challenged." 

In Humvees, on tanks - but never openly on base - U.S. soldiers are carrying the Cold War-era weapon, first developed in the Soviet Union but now mass produced around the world. 

The AK is favored by many of the world‘s fighters, from child soldiers in Africa to rebel movements around the world, because it is light, durable and known to jam less frequently. 

Now U.S. troops who have picked up AKs on raids or confiscated them at checkpoints are putting the rifles to use - and they like what they see. 

Some complain that standard U.S. military M16 and M4 rifles jam too easily in Iraq‘s dusty environment. Many say the AK has better "knockdown" power and can kill with fewer shots. 

"The kind of war we are in now ... you want to be able to stop the enemy quick," said Sgt. 1st Class Tracy S. McCarson of Newport News, Va., an army scout, who carries an AK in his Humvee. 

Some troops say the AK is easier to maintain and a better close-quarters weapon. Also, it has "some psychological affect on the enemy when you fire back on them with their own weapons," McCarson said. 

Most U.S. soldiers agree the M16 and the M4 - a newer, shorter version of the M16 that has been used by American troops since the 1960s - is better for long distance, precision shooting. 

But around Baqouba, troops are finding themselves attacked by assailants hidden deep in date palm groves. Or they are raiding houses, taking on enemies at close-quarters. 

Two weeks ago, Sgt. Sam Bailey of Cedar Falls, Iowa, was in a Humvee when a patrol came under rocket-propelled grenade and heavy machine gun fire. It was dark, the road narrow. On one side, there was a mud wall and palms trees, on the other a canal surrounded by tall grass. 

Bailey, who couldn‘t see who was firing, had an AK-47 on his lap and his M4 up front. The choice was simple. 

"I put the AK on auto and started spraying," Bailey said. 

Some soldiers also say it‘s easier to get ammo for the AK - they can pick it up on any raid or from any confiscated weapon. 

"It‘s plentiful," said Sgt. Eric Harmon, a tanker who has a full 75-round drum, five 30-round magazines, plus 200-300 rounds in boxes for his AK. He has about 120 rounds for his M16. 

Young doesn‘t carry an AK but has fired one. He‘s considered banning his troops from carrying AKs, but hasn‘t yet because "if I take the AK away from some of the soldiers, then they will not have a rifle to carry with them." 

Staff Sgt. Michael Perez, a tanker, said he would take anything over his standard issue 9mm pistol when he‘s out of his tank. 

And the AK‘s durability has impressed him. 

"They say you can probably drop this in the water and leave it overnight, pull it out in the morning, put in a magazine and it will work," Perez said.


----------



## Spr.Earl (10 Mar 2004)

U.K. Troop‘s did the same in Gulf 1 when they found out how crappy the SA 80 was they even brought out the SLR (F.N) and the old bren gun because they could take the dust and shite better than than the SA 80


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Mar 2004)

use what you‘ve got to work with. Cant see what the problem with it would be..


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Mar 2004)

Aks eh! The best ones I have used have been East German ones, the 7.62 x 39mm MPiKMS, a side folder. The Yugo ones are nice quality too.

NO the ammo is NOT interchangeable with the NATO 7.62 x 51mm rd or vice versa. Anyone who tells you otherwise is full of BS. take it from someone who has taught lessons on it with cutaway chambers on weapons used to ‘confirm‘. It SIMPLY does NOT interchange!


I have destroyed countless AKs and RPK‘s and RPKS74‘s and other stuff from Somalia, and the middle east. Sea containersd full of it, with some being saved for heritage and the AWM in Canberra.

I have also come accross ones contracted in 5.56 x 45mm M193 (Chi Com Type 56-1‘s Nigerian contract), and of course the AK74 and AKS74 in 5.54 x 39mm too.

Different variants of such as Hungarian, Russian, Pollish, Egyptian, Chinese, North Korean, Romanian, Bulgarian, and others. even Czech VZ58, which is NOT an AK, but resembles one. Anyways, millions and millions of them worldwide.

Would I use a captured AK? Well first off, what about booby traps, and then the weapon itself? A small hole drilled through the chamber area creates a real danger for the shooter (this has been encountered by US in Iraq already). 

I am sure their armourers have had a squizz at them.

we all know weapons have signatures, and if you are shooting one on auto, friendlies may take you for EN, and drop some mortars on you and your mates.

And what about ammo? I would not be sniffing around a wooden crate of it either! Loose rds? Humm. In the Viet Nam days the US used to booby trap rds, either losoe or in boxes. The rds were spiked with C4! Ouch. 

AK 7.62 x 39mm ammo is packed the same in a Com Bloc standard. two metal spam type tins in a wooden crate, which is long and narrow. The crates are stackable. I would not want to be poking in one, fearing a nasty suprise, which may set the whole place off in a flash, and your thoughts being the same as the mayor of Hiroshima (WTF was that?).

I would only use a rifle and ammo, if they were inspected by qualified armourers and trained ammo techs. However in the heat of battle, I would take the chance.

As for how are they to use?

Well, try using the safety with gloves, then try using it with the stock folded. First click down is Auto, the 2nd R. No hold open after the last shot is fired too.

It is robust, and a trained shooter can get a pie plate sized group at 100 metres. (I did anyways)


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Mar 2004)

Cath, you got PM - Wes


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Mar 2004)

"They have to demonstrate some proficiency with the weapon ... demonstrate an ability to use it"

Yes because an AK47 is so difficult to use. IF a soldier, a COMBAT soldier, needs to demnostrate an ability to use a weapon  like an AK 47 then he didn‘t do enough work up training. This should be stuff taught in basic.


Tanks have a lot of fire power and jets can do pin point bombing but in the end it always ends up comming down to a foot soldier on the ground with a rifle.


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Mar 2004)

Prior to some work up trg for troops going off to pre-UNPROFOR trg in 1992, before leaving at our level, all troops were familiar with ‘hands on‘ the AK, RPK, SKS, Tokarev and Makarov pistols.

Here in Australia, many AKs are in the system. A few months back whilst driving thru the trg areas of Holsworthy, we came accross a large (PL size) EN party of soldiers in brown uniforms, all with Chi-Com Type 56‘s AK‘s(fixed butt)with folding spike bayonets.

They were acting EN for the SF, who were exercising inpreparation for the World Football Champoinships in Sydney.

Overall the AK is agood rifle, but like any rilfe has its pros and cons.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Pfc_Norup (5 Aug 2005)

http://community.webshots.com/photo/397463456/397525249VJiyCA He he  ;D


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (8 Aug 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> A small hole drilled through the chamber area creates a real danger for the shooter (this has been encountered by US in Iraq already).



What happens if its fired and theres been a hole drilled in the chamber?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Aug 2005)

Everything stated above considered, it's pretty hard to tell whose at fault, or who was there. Hmmmm..........nothing but 7.62x39 casings found at the scene. Best reason I know for letting anyone use them. Why give the enemy the advantage?


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Aug 2005)

Some troops have done this, but I dont think its widespread. The M4 is very much in demand but can be in short supply, but there should be plenty of M16's available.


----------



## Pfc_Norup (10 Aug 2005)

Most of the Ak's I encountered in Iraq could hardly fire a 30-shot clip on semi without jamming... ( auto worked most of the time )... and I wouldn't trust them for ranges over 200 meters! But if you cleaned up a "new" ( Iraqi military vers. ) it served well as a "close quarter back up weapon" ( spray and prey :threat: )...

But for distances over 200 meters neither the AK47 nor the AK74 can match the C7/M16.
In a little test we made ( shoot a wall and see how deep in it goes ;D ). The C7 won and the C8 and the AK47 was equal...

And for some reason most Iraqis cuts of the rifle butt, making the weapon almost completely useless for distances over 20 meter... :blotto:
http://community.webshots.com/photo/397463456/397507811hMigAw I'm still carrying my C7


----------



## pappy (10 Aug 2005)

more likely the ammo would be spiked / booby trapped, much simpler then drilling a hole, etc.  
US military used to sneak into ammo dumps in Veitnam, Republic of, and scatter around a few spiked rounds, you'd never tell them apart, Chi-com markings and all. I think you guys can figure what a lil C-4 in a rifle cartidge will do...  

maybe I'll dig out the photos a Marine took of cases and cases of 7.62.39mm..... you can guess Irainan / Syrian markings...


Using AK's is nothing new, the US Goverment used to and may still are making 7.62x39mm ammo, Lake City used to make it by the ton, of course unmarked cases...

if it kills the enemy, use it, if the Ammo comes from Iran, all the more sweetier.


----------



## Freddy Chef (10 Aug 2005)

babicma said:
			
		

> ...
> "We just do not have enough rifles to equip all of our soldiers. So in certain circumstances we allow soldiers to have an AK-47. ..." said Lt. Col. Mark Young, commander of the 3rd Battalion, 67th Armor Regiment, 4th Infantry Division.
> ...



Going over-seas without sufficient personal weapons for your troops? ["One man, one kit"?]


----------



## R.Hawman (11 Aug 2005)

This is modern adaptation on a new field of battle. Why waste time arguing with the supply chain when you got millions of Kalishnikov's lieing around, with ammo a plenty. As for ranged precision shooting this is not the focus of close quarters engagements. Your not trying to peg an enemy in his eye from 800 meters are you? If you are I would hope your Squad knows where you are because your not riding with them down a crowded street. The AK and its 7.62 rounds at close range will chew threw a wall! (It is a heavier round after all.) So I do not see the reasoning behind oh this is a horrible gun or it's not our army issue! If it saved your ass you'd probably be kissing the barrel after it cooled down. Now at range compared to a C7/M16 ofcourse the AK isn't going to perform as well going into a wall when the effective range of a C7/M16 is greater due to the fact that their barrel is longer.

But enough of my babbling, I am sure you would adapt to the situation and start polishing up an old AK if you were short supplied armermants in Iraq, either that or you could pray to God that your the best darn shot with that 9mm. Aside from that for an armour crew or even takin a ride in your Humvee, the AK will do fine enough.


----------



## GO!!! (15 Aug 2005)

The use of captured weapons has been a constant in all wars - even by us - using captured German 88's in WW2.

Also, I would rather have a slightly less accurate 7.62 round going deown range than a very accurate 5.56. Only hits count, and a bigger round counts more!


----------



## Pfc_Norup (22 Aug 2005)

> I would rather have a slightly less accurate 7.62 round going down range than a very accurate 5.56. Only hits count, and a bigger round counts more


 Not that I would like to get hit by an AK, but the velocity of the projectile also has a saying... 

At a distance with the 5.56 you will need to put 2 or more rounds into a "standard Iraqi" to make sure he doesn't "respawn" and starts shooting again... 

You'll need the same with the AK47/74 and if your weapon isn't as acurate as the enemy's He will hit You first!

In most cases I have seen with people being killed by AK47 ( tribal fights, Insurgency vs Iraqi Police/Facility Protection ) people had been shot at close range. People hit once from a distance survived in most cases. ( The two following guys was hit form about 200 - 250 meters doing a tribal fight )

This guy was hit in the head:
http://community.webshots.com/photo/397463456/397522891MGcimV

And this guy in the leg:
http://community.webshots.com/photo/397463456/397523609cwLJvk

So for me the AK is nothing more than an powerfull SMG ( But that doesn't meen it's useless )


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Aug 2005)

Pfc_Norup said:
			
		

> So for me the AK is nothing more than an powerfull SMG ( But that doesn't meen it's useless )



How true PFC Norup!

The 7.62 x 39mm is infact an intermediate cartridge, filling the gap between a SMG (say 9mm or 7.62 x 25mm) and a standard rifle cartridge (say 7.62mm NATO and 7.62 x 54mm R). The whole Russian thought behind the 'assault rifle' (with help from captured German engineers)was to have a shorter, lighter weapon with SMG fire power with better range and punch.

The AKs I have seen captured by our forces in Iraq and A-Stan have been in very bad condition, overall had the crap beaten out of them (with a few exceptions). Original AK-47s and AKMs. Models of Russian, Romanian, Hungarian, Pollish, East German, Chi-Com, and Yugoslavian types, and many more, plus bastardised ones made from a combination of these variants. In some ways, pretty scary looking kit.

As for using the AK and its variants (as there is every variant imaginable in   Iraq) to be used within an operational unit in an operational environment, well for me, the weapons would have to be examined by qualified armourers to ensure they are fully functionable, matching (and tight), not tampered with or damaged (holes in chamber, etc), that they are intact (complete components i.e. extractor present, sights complete etc), and complete, and of course test fired to ensure relaibility and accuracy. One can get 200mm groups or less, with ease at 100 metres with a standard AK from the prone unsupported.

To answer a previous post, a live rd being fired with a drilled chamber or barrel will cause gasses at high pressure to exit the hole causing potential catastrophic failure of the eqpt and/or serious damage/injury to the firer or personnel standing near by. So, whe in doubt, DON'T shoot it.

To even pick up enemy rifles lying about in itself is life threatening as there are many simple booby traps to end your life and those around you. And as for ammo, that is even scarier. Ammo from Russia, Yugoslavia, China, along with a host of other nations has been found in Iraq, along with domestically produced ammo. So to be safe even it has to be questioned. Ammo containers too have been found 'boobied'.

As for usiing both AKs and ammo without auth/or inspection would only be done in a life/death situation only.   Thats how I see it, and thats my prospective, that being from an Armourer, and from a person with many years (since 1982) behind the AK and its variants.


Regards,

Wes


----------



## GO!!! (23 Aug 2005)

Pfc_Norup said:
			
		

> Not that I would like to get hit by an AK, but the velocity of the projectile also has a saying...
> 
> At a distance with the 5.56 you will need to put 2 or more rounds into a "standard Iraqi" to make sure he doesn't "respawn" and starts shooting again...



While I agree with Wesley's staements as to the oft-dubious reliability of the AK and ammo, the superior characteristics of the 5.56 round are a non - issue if none are available. 

The weapon I have will always be preferable to the one I want - but don't have.

Having said that, I have seen the effects of  7.62 x 54 on deer, and I would'nt sell it short so quickly - it killed just as well as the .303 next to it.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Aug 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Having said that, I have seen the effects of   7.62 x 54 on deer, and I would'nt sell it short so quickly - it killed just as well as the .303 next to it.



I think they were referring to the 7.62 x 39mm.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Aug 2005)

.303 British   is 7.7 x56mm R, or in a sense almost the same to 7.62 x 54mm R.

For those who wonder about the 7.62 x 54mm R (R designated for having a rimmed base) Russian cartridge is what the Dragonov Sniper system uses (although it can be found in 7.92 x 57mm also on, say one of the Yugoslavian versions for example) <AKA 8mm Mauser, the mainstay of WW2 Germany and others>). Along with the Dragonov, this workhorse cartridge is also common for the PK family of GPMGs, Maxims of Soviet service, and the Mosin Nagant family of Com-Bloc rifles and carbines. The 7.62 x 54mm R has been around for a very long time indeed. Confused   :-\ ? The US .30 rifle cartridge is 7.62 x 63mm, and all the main cartridges of WW1 to WW2 used by the Allies and Germany were very similar in calibre and cartridge case length, but NONE interchanged.

I am gonna get a headache from all this techo talk   ;D

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## paracowboy (23 Aug 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Having said that, I have seen the effects of   7.62 x 54 on deer, and I would'nt sell it short so quickly - it killed just as well as the .303 next to it.


yes, but the AK doesn't fire the 7.62 x 54.


----------



## geo (23 Aug 2005)

Vehicle crews are (or should be) equipped with the C8/M4 carbine.
If the US has been issuing it's drivers and crewmen the C7/M16 (or less) then... Yeah - I can understand why some fellas have put up enough of an argument for the AKs to be used.

I would further imagine that the unit CO would have gathered a large number of AKs and had qualified / experienced personnel choose the best available - to make up the shortage in "short" weapons that can be swung around inside the unit vehicles.


----------



## Pfc_Norup (23 Aug 2005)

In my case ( the Danish Army ) we didn't have any shotages in weapons. But we did confiscate a lot of AK's and instead of delivering them all for destruction, we sometimes kept them, so we had somekind of backup/toy.. But there is no doubt that I would rather use a H&K G3, M1 Garant or even a SA80 before using a AK47 as my primary weapon.

But on a lonely night in the desert  ;D  or in close quarter combat it better than a 9mm sidearm!


----------



## GO!!! (23 Aug 2005)

To clarify;

Two men are hunting, one with a .303, the other with a SKS/Dragunov/Soviet Rifle thing, and both had successful, accurate kills with their respective weapons.

I was under the impression that Dragunov and AK ammo were interchangeable.   :-[


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Aug 2005)

SKS and variants is 7.62 x 39mm
VZ57 7.62 x 45mm Czech, and later 7.62 x 39mm
AK-47 and AKM and variants 7.62 x 39mm
AK74 and variants 5.45 x 39mm
Valmet M62 series 7.62 x 39mm
R4, Galil, and Valmet M76 series 5.56 x 45 mm (Galil also in 7.62mm NATO)
Note: Chi-Com Type 56 and Type 56-1 rifles were also made in 5.56 x 45mm for contract nations (i.e. Nigeria)

Dragonovs have been made in export calibres to suit clients as required. Notabily the Yugoslavian version. 

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## geo (23 Aug 2005)

Pte Norup,
can relate to you / others being inclined to set asside some hardware for..... err.... training aids & the like.
With respect to pistols.......... lanyard on em so that Junior officers don't lose em.... don't have much use for the darn things - so yeah - short weapon like an AK w/folding stock makes lots of sense (though I am not a real fan of the SA80).
In an urban - built up areas, not sure that using the ennemy's own weapons is a good thing - if troops in support are around the corner from you & they hear AKs chattering away - more than likely to call in a fire mission / flanking attack on your position....


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Aug 2005)

True geo, even small arms have weapons signatures. We all can tell a .50 from a MAG 58, and a MAG 58 from a Minimi. I had an uncle with XXX Corps at Arnhem, and he said you could tell the 'chug' from a BREN to the 'tearing cloth' of an MG42 quite easily from a distance, and later on in the war, they were always told not to mess with captured equipment because of this. Sadly he has passed away in 1997, and in his latter years he spoke quite vividly of his wartime experiences to those he felt he could confide in. Several of his 'warprizes' were on display at a museum in Winnipeg for years. 

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## geo (24 Aug 2005)

Yup, have had my own conversations with members who served in WWII
the solid crack of the 88, even from the inside of the Sherman was unmistakable
the ripping sound of the M42 - yup
the slow steady beat of the 50?... oh yeah... remember the grizzled old Sgt who gave me my gunners course.

my own personal favorite is the 50cal spotting rifle & 106mm RR firing off in quick succession.... Oooh yeah baby - most unmistakable.

If you're out to "hide" or blend in with the "locals" the making regular use of the AK is an acceptable habbit - but if you're out there with other friendlies.... firing away with the AK might not be too healthy.


----------



## Big Red (25 Aug 2005)

Re: 'Friendlies'...there are plenty using Soviet weaponry. With the exception of some of the more elite door kicker units, all of the Iraqi forces are using AK variants.

Drawbacks I noted after carrying an AK for nearly 6 months:

-poor sites - fixed with aimpoint on gastube rail
-large magazines
-heavy magazines
-silouette - you may *look* like a badguy when you are changing your tire on the side of the road during hours of darkness

Advantages:

-zero stoppages
-heavier bullet
-availability of parts/spare mags
-cost $ ie. Free
-mag commonality between LN forces
-variety of models to choose from

I prefer a 5.56 weapon as I can carry 2x the ammunition in mags for the same weight and closer to my body.

My ideal AK for vehicle ops is a side folder with both the barrel and gas system shortened by the armourer. Ideally Aimpoint or Eotech up front on a chopped rail. Magazines of the plastic variety.

While some guys hold onto their AKs I've seen that when given the option most will choose to carry a 5.56 system or something else from NATO ie. G3 or FN.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Aug 2005)

Hey Big Red, Aimpoints etc, you must be contracting?

We have AKs in our system, purchased new and are of Romanian manufacture. AKM, AKMS (side folder East German style) in 7.62mm, and AKSU, AK74, AKS74 (side folder also) in 5.45mm. These even have NSNs all '66' country coded of course ;D

One thing noted about the AK family in regards to the sights. The sight picture is the same on the SKS, and the 'Poison Mosin' (M-1891/30, M-1938 and M-1944 rifles and carbines). Its a traditional Russian sight picture which has been around for almost 100 years. Elevation adjustments are the same too, so its all common and user firendly. 

I have never had any problems with sighting, and zeroing etc on the AK family, but I have never used anything but the 'issue' iron sights provided on these rifles. No fancy optics of any nature or RAS stuff

Disadvantges on the AK I have found are as fol:

- No hold-open (although some mags have a special follower which works as a hold open when the mag is empty, this might have been an Israeli mod, not from a Com-Bloc country).

- The change lever (safey catch) is difficult to operate with gloves on, and even worse with the stock folded (Russian AKMS and Chi-Com Type 56-1 style stocks). A distinct   AK 'clack' when moving the change lever.

- Windage on the front sight required a special tool in the butt trap cleaning kit, which is often missing

- The bolt tends to fall out of the Op Rod (on 7.62 versions) when this assy is removed from the rifle, and this was improved on the AK74 models

- The first notch when moving the change lever from 'safe' on the AK is Automatic, the second, repetition as we are used to the opposite, and this is simply a trg/familiarity issue, not really a disadvantage. 

I have no problem with the robust heavier mags, but the the steel mags are common to the 7.62 versions with some orange bakelite and black 'waffle' plastic mags available. The 5.45's do not have metal mags.

Like any combat rifle, it must be kept clean and servicable, and maintained by the user and the Unit. The AK has a good history for being robust. Its easliy disassembled, and almost soldier proof, but like any piece of kit, it does break. It too, is only as good as it's operator, both in preventive maintenance, and actual use through good training, and of course, lots of shooting.

As I mentioned earlier, WRT AK battelfield pickups etc, I have encountered have had a range of AK-47 and AKM parts switched around (AKM op rods in AK47s <not much of a differreance, AK47s are chrome, AKMs are phosphated>, different country's components swapped around etc, mismatched op rod and bolts, mismatched gas tubes (yes these are all serialised as many parts are hand fitted nd NOT interchangeable) if not stamped, the parts are acid etched or engraved by hand. Very few were matching, and as for user maintenance, well that was ad, Rusted, split timber, worn finshes, pitted bores, damaged rear sights, missing front sight posts, muzzle compensators (AKM) and end caps missing (AK47) damaged muzzle threads, cleaning rods missing, rear sling swivels missing, etc. I could go on and on.

Cold XXXX's 

Wes


----------



## Big Red (25 Aug 2005)

Yup, contracting.

"The change lever (safey catch) is difficult to operate with gloves on, and even worse with the stock folded (Russian AKMS and Chi-Com Type 56-1 style stocks). A distinct  AK 'clack' when moving the change lever."

Fortunately the Tabuk models have an additional tab on the fire selector that is both closer to your fingers and sticks out further. I could change settings down (but not up) easily with my index finger.

When stuck with an underfolder I found it easy to just file away about a 1.5" wide by 1/4" groove where the selector passes the stock. That way if there is pressure on the right side of the stock you can still change off SAFE.


----------

